# MySQL-Passwort geändert - FEHLER



## thehasso (5. April 2009)

Hallo,


ich hab eben das Passwort unter Rechte in phpmyadmin geändert und in der config.inc Datei hab ich das ebenfalls geändert.

Nun versuche ich unter localhost zugriff auf meiner db zu erhalten. Dabei erscheint die Fehlermeldung:

FEHLER:

Die verbindung konnte aufgrund von ungültigen Einstellungen nicht hergestellt werden.

Müsste man auch etwas an der php.ini ändern oder weshalb funktioniert das nicht?



LG


----------



## Parantatatam (5. April 2009)

AFAIK musst du gar nichts an der config.inc ändern.


----------

